# Looking for fishing partners Rockport / Aransas Pass



## TxRedman (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm hoping to find some other guys in the Rockport or Aransas Pass area interested in doing some fishing on the flats. I have a 17ft poling skiff I run out of Cove Harbor and typically fish alone. It's tough to pole and fish at the same time in these winds. Looking to find anglers interested in fly fishing and sightcasting with conventional tackle as well. I drive down from the SA area for a day or two most every week. I prefer weekdays to weekends. If your interested in sharing fuel costs and maybe some time on the tower, please shoot me a pm and let's see if we can work something out. I'm certainly no pro but love stalking those fish. 

Thanks!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

